# 125 gal tank pics



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

shoal


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

full tank shot:


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

cool looking piranha.

is that slate rock on the bottom of the tank?


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

end view w/ gargoyle......


----------



## Joker (May 19, 2003)

very nice tank, When I saw the first pic I thought no way that looks too good. Way to go !!


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

JesseD said:


> cool looking piranha.
> 
> is that slate rock on the bottom of the tank?


 yessir, tis slate.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice setup//love the gargoyle







..nice hulk too


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Love the slate in your tank!!


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

i like that slate rock too.

where did u get it?


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Thanks all









my setup changes a lot ('cept the slate and the gargoyle). I now have strip lights on top but the lamp is still there. the lighting in the second pic is crap, but it shows the tank somewhat. My folks have a bunch of the slate just sitting in thier yard. I've just been taking it whenever I need it - free is good!


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

lol...cant beat free









unless they paid you to take it


----------



## allen smith (Jul 6, 2003)

nice tank


----------



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

nice lookin p's i allways liked the look of slate to


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

That slate is sweet!


----------



## bigb1 (Jul 8, 2003)

Very nice set up!!!


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

wanted to add another one...


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Sweet setup







The plants look very nice. The p's look pretty happy in there.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

thePACK said:


> very nice setup//love gargoyle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hey hey. Stop loving me.

Nice tank T


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

lmao that was funny GARGOYLE..

traumatic,
Great looking tank set up you have there, and your piranhas look just as incredible.

Joe


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

wicked tank dude......


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Much thanks again guys.







you are all boosting my ego to huge proportions :smile:


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Too a look at your pics man! Amazing! I always like to see P tanks that are 100% natural. Love it. Sucks about the RHom though....


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

you got a really nice looking set up traumatic and good looking p's too.
nice one








dixon


----------



## Mr.P (Jul 14, 2003)

I gotta tell ya, you know how to scape a tank. You gave me some ideas for my own tank in the future


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Mr.P said:


> I gotta tell ya, you know how to scape a tank. You gave me some ideas for my own tank in the future


Thanks







I was saying that to myself last night. lol I just got done setting up my 20 gal w/ sand and a 75 gal for my rhom and they are







. 
pics: coming soon


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

Traumatic...I was looking through your pics on your signature....how did that huge rhom pass away? Any idea? That was a nice fish...sorry for your loss there.

Nice setup in the 125 by the way!

And the gargoyle brings a nice hint of evil to the tank as I'm sure you planned


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

phishin06 said:


> Traumatic...I was looking through your pics on your signature....how did that huge rhom pass away? Any idea? That was a nice fish...sorry for your loss there.


WHEW! what hell that was!
He died after his tank broke a seal and leaked over a few hours. I was sleeping and went to work the next day. I got home from work, prob a good 12-14 hours since i checked on him last. His tank is in my basement where I couldnt' hear the filters and power head freaking out. He was still alive on his side in a puddle of water just to the top of the rocks. I quickly picked him up and put him w/ my spilo in a 20 gal. Nice fit huh. Well I then ran to the lfs and bought a 75 gal to put him in and had no time to fill it as he was upside down and inside out. So to make a dreadful story short, I stayed w/ him for a good 3 hours before he died. I really feel like I didn't think act right and had no idea how to save him. I think I could have, but maybe thats just my faith talking. 
It all comes down to "GDDAM F'ING FISH TANK!!!"


----------



## bigb1 (Jul 8, 2003)

Man that is a sad story!! Sorry to hear about that!!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

DAMM THATS A NICE SET UP .LOVE THE PLANTS ..........


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

PLEASE..... check here for my other tank pics


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice set up...







!


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

thats awesome..and sorry to hear about your rhom


----------



## perrogoma (Oct 1, 2003)

looks cool


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Nice tanks set-up. good job.


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

traumatic said:


> phishin06 said:
> 
> 
> > Traumatic...I was looking through your pics on your signature....how did that huge rhom pass away? Any idea? That was a nice fish...sorry for your loss there.
> ...


 It's not your fault man. Any one of us that lose a fish like that will take it hard for a few days at least. I know most of us went through that dilema at least once.







The only other thing I would have done is position his mouth in front of a powerhead with air and let the oxygenated water flow over his gills. Dunno if that would have help but I have saved one piranha using this method.


----------

